# Test Drove GTO..Impressed



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I test drove the GTO and I have to admit it was impressive...the power is pretty rediculous even compared to my LS1 camaro. The seats were way more supportive and solid, the steering was tight as can be, and brakes were flawless. I have to admit I'm impressed.

Price WITH rebates was about 28750. not bad huh?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you own one??
If not, go buy it dude.:cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Beat them up a bit more Commish. I'd bet the dealer will be able to hit 28,000 if you are willing to commit now, or walk if he doesn't. 

The GTO is definately impressive, it's also about 10,000 cheaper in the end than the TB SS3. Keep the Z28 as your track rat and beater.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Get one while you can, you won't be disappointedarty:.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I could definetly pull 28k from them...the dealer practically followed me out he door asking when I'd be back. They have had the SAME 6 of them on the lot FOREVER now...

I dunno...I'm undecided. I wish it had some more of those cushy features like Nav, sunroof, heated seats, etc...but performance wise, it's a monster. I was driving at 40mph and barely touching the gas to get there. Defiently faster than my Z28, and I didn't think I'd say that. 

they had all black and one of those "blueish gray" colors. I REALLY want Silver with Red Leather. Think they would bring one in for me? I'm afraid once I start asking them to swap the price is gonna go up.

After test driving Impala SS, Trailblazer SS3, the GTO, and shopping BMW, I have to say theres SOMETHING about the GTO that feels way more fun and unique than the others. It's like a "club" that you join when you get one. The anti-everyone else club, LOL


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

That would be cyclone grey. I wanted the silver too, but I'm glad I went cg, it looks great in different lighting.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

It's sweet...but GTO is made for silver and red leather..man that's some combination!! I just don't think I'll find it around here.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, the cyclone gray is a sleeper color, and on a sleeper car its almost lights out, 'cause everyone is going to (try) pass you thinking its a grand am. Good luck finding your color though, and if you can't find it, black is sharp as long as you're into spending time polishing, detailing, etc.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I liked the cyclone gray, but the silver stands out much more to me...personal preference.

I just have to make the decision. I have to admit, I'm most impressed with the power in that thing. It almost feels TOO fast. That;s quite a nice feeling, even coming from a 305hp LS1, it was much more powerful. 

I may KEEP my 99 Z28....trading it seems like giving it away. What would you do?


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I would def. keep her and just deal with a little higher payment. Unless you have another car, that is. I kept mine and use it to drive where I don't want my baby to go (ie parking lots, street parking, work). Keep that goat in the garage or driveway and drive it in good weather and on the weekends:rofl:.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> .... What would you do?


Anything I had to to get the color combo I wanted:cool 
Stop typing and get the car, take out a loan, then figure out what to do with the Z28 with only 305 hp.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

"only 305hp"...LOL 

yeah, I'm tempted to pick it up, but I want it to be my daily driver. I don't wanna turn a pontiac for 28 grand into some weekend car...I'd buy a vette for that


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, if you can afford a 'vette then why nickle and dime about the trade in. Buy the gto for your daily driver and buy the vette for your weekend car. I'm just a poor civil servant so my GTO is my pride and joy, even if its "just a Pontiac".


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

I daily drive mine, bought it 12/14/06 and have 3,000 miles. I hate the salt and brine they put down around here, so far this year 2" snow and 1 1/2" salt. When cars go down the road it looks like they are crop dusting 
I just try to hose it off when it's above 32*.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

haha I cant afford BOTH!!!!! You kidding me? That would be like 80 grand in cars. I meant that my GTO needs to be a daily driver if I buy one. A vette to me is a real "Weekend only, nice weather" car. These are meant to be driven. 

Like I said, the GTO was impressive performance wise. It felt like a real solid car, no doubt about it. I wonder if the salesman will call me and tempt me with some even lower prices. It seemed they were really trying to get them off the lot.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I personally believe the GTO is overpriced. Invoice on these cars should be around 28K.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

:agree 
That's why I bought mine during the red tag sale:cool


----------



## Dwill (Nov 28, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I personally believe the GTO is overpriced. Invoice on these cars should be around 28K.


Somewhere in all the talk about the "failure" of the GTO, GM said close to the same thing. They wanted to price the GTO more so with the Mustang GT, but due to the US dollar/ Aussie dollar conversion, GM had to charge ALOT more than they wanted too. I'm sure the guy who overlooked this mistake 
got a nice kick in the balls. _Oops! Hey boss, we actually have to charge like another $5k per car.. yeah I phucked up. sorry... _ :lol:


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Overpriced...without meaning ANY disrespect to this fine American muscle machine, I said that the INSTANT I saw the pricing on these are near or a little over 34k MSRP. I feel the same after driving it yesterday. It's a great american muscle coupe, not doubt, but the price of mid 30's is unreasonable for what the car actually is...a sweet engine, big tires, great seats, and extremely limited options. The Camaro Z28s' and SS models back a few years ago ran between 23-28k, and were extremely similar to the GTOs in many ways. That is the price point for an american muscle couple in my opinion. If this salesman calls me and says he'll do 27500, I'll go up and pick it up this week. That's what I said the car was worth a year ago when I started looking at it. It's a solid mid 20k car, it is NOT a mid 30's car in any way, shape or form, regardless of horsepower. I think we all need to admit that. My Z28, custom ordered, out the DOOR was 24,100 back in 1999...that's about a 22,000k price, and came with the LS1, leather, CD, traction, etc all the options on the GTO. I think if pontiac sold this car at MSRP of 27,500, invoice 25k, they wouldnt have been able to keep them on the lots. And dont give me this "the LS2 is worth ane extra 12 grand over the LS1....". Their next mistake is going to be pricing Camaro Z28 way too high and having the same issue...we'll see. Meanwhile, like I said, 27500 and I'll post some pictures!


----------



## rockstr3 (Aug 24, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> Overpriced...without meaning ANY disrespect to this fine American muscle machine, I said that the INSTANT I saw the pricing on these are near or a little over 34k MSRP. I feel the same after driving it yesterday. It's a great american muscle coupe, not doubt, but the price of mid 30's is unreasonable for what the car actually is...a sweet engine, big tires, great seats, and extremely limited options. The Camaro Z28s' and SS models back a few years ago ran between 23-28k, and were extremely similar to the GTOs in many ways. That is the price point for an american muscle couple in my opinion. If this salesman calls me and says he'll do 27500, I'll go up and pick it up this week. That's what I said the car was worth a year ago when I started looking at it. It's a solid mid 20k car, it is NOT a mid 30's car in any way, shape or form, regardless of horsepower. I think we all need to admit that. My Z28, custom ordered, out the DOOR was 24,100 back in 1999...that's about a 22,000k price, and came with the LS1, leather, CD, traction, etc all the options on the GTO. I think if pontiac sold this car at MSRP of 27,500, invoice 25k, they wouldnt have been able to keep them on the lots. And dont give me this "the LS2 is worth ane extra 12 grand over the LS1....". Their next mistake is going to be pricing Camaro Z28 way too high and having the same issue...we'll see. Meanwhile, like I said, 27500 and I'll post some pictures!



so you gonna buy one or not?

i dont understand why you are waiting so long and not just getting the car because you want an extra $500-$1000 off. it would only change your payments like $8-$20 a month. stop pussying around and just do it


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sure we can blame GM for a lot of things, but when you build a car in Australia and the exchange rate takes a dump, you either up your msrp or you eat 5k or whatever on every sale. Stock holders don't take to kindly to that train of thought, and most decisions these days are made based on short term dividends. So, if the stickers too high, get that 'stang.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

These cars are light years ahead of the old "F" body Trans Ams and Z28's. You should have bought one during the Red Tag event, and paid mid to high twenties like you want. I worked at a GM dealer for 17 years and would never buy a "F" body car, the GTO I would buy again in a heart beat.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*True Value*

Keep in mind the same car (basically) is sold in the UK and other countries
for almost double the MSRP here. They have no problems moving them 
at even that price, albeit in even lower numbers. Some of the old threads 
with video links on this forum back this up.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

The red tag prices where I live were 30's and up...I NEVER saw anything as low as 28 until the 3000 in GM rebates hit.

And as for "buy it already", I'm not worried about 20 bucks on a monthly payment, but I want to spend as little as possible to get what I want. It's called financially smart!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

I found a few during my search, Red tag hanging on the mirror, $28,206 for A4 and at a different dealer an M6:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

242379 said:


> I found a few during my search, Red tag hanging on the mirror, $28,206 for A4 and at a different dealer an M6:


Never seen so many goats in one lot.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

where is that dealer??? name? wow...

Was that with rebates???


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

The day time SRM is at Davis Pontiac in Richboro PA.
The night herd was at Star Pontiac north of Bethlehem PA on Hecktown Rd @ RT 33. Davis had a better price and all 11 were A4, don't know the count now. Star had all M6's but wanted a little more for the rarer colors.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

thecommish16 said:


> The red tag prices where I live were 30's and up...I NEVER saw anything as low as 28 until the 3000 in GM rebates hit.
> 
> And as for "buy it already", I'm not worried about 20 bucks on a monthly payment, but I want to spend as little as possible to get what I want. It's called financially smart!


Don't forget that you can always get this car used if the brand new prices are too high for what you are willing to pay for it. With 3 model years on the streets in this country and over 25,000 units sold, I am sure the verdict is out on the quality of the car is - that is SOLID, Quality Build. 

The percieved value and how luch to pay for the car, is a totally different issue. To me, mid to upper 20s is not too much to pay for the car. Now, if it had all the options the overseas models come with maybe low to mid 30s.

Comparing to it to the last gen F-Body, I dont know a whole lot about the F-Body. I know that the drive train in the Goat (LS1/T56 & LS2/T56) is a solid drivetrain combination. I also believe that the overall suspension geometry is better on the Goat. All these translate to more dollars in terms of cost.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

K I sent for some quotes. We'll see what comes of it. I'm all about the BEST price for the car, that's all. Call me cheap, but its worked so far for me!!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I shoulda taken a picture, there's a dealer around here that either mismarked the tags or were tryin to jack people off, because the Red Tag "discount" was $2-3K MORE, not less.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

$27,500 out the door, on the coast of South Carolina. I was looking at a black one, stopped by another dealer and saw the spice red. Dealer 2 beat dealer 1's price and before you know it I had a bidding war. Dealer 1 won with the Phantom Black Metallic with the 18's. Find the color combo YOU want, even if you have to drive a little bit to get it, or settle for what you can live with. I really wanted an Impulse blue but the black works just fine for me. Buy one, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I personally believe the GTO is overpriced. Invoice on these cars should be around 28K.


I'll agree with you just as soon as you can tell me what other car offers 400hp a 6 spd and indy rear for under 30G.............if a GTO invoice should be 28K then a Mustang GT invoice should be 23K


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the red leather. I'd settle for black or silver w/ red leather. It's MUCH sweeter than the plain gray leather. Can dealers still "trade" with other dealers to pull in the color combo I want?


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> I love the red leather. I'd settle for black or silver w/ red leather. It's MUCH sweeter than the plain gray leather. Can dealers still "trade" with other dealers to pull in the color combo I want?


When I find a vehicle that I find special... I keep the car for an extended period of time. It is more like a toy that I truly enjoy and take special care of. Keeping the car looking new gives me considerable enjoyment and satisfaction. Making improvements and modifications for enhanced performance is my hobby. When I find what I want I make my best deal and get the car...I could care less about $500. Now if I was buying a Toyota Carola then we are talking finacial only consideration. 
Go to the dealer and tell them what you want and they will trade cars with another dealer, get what you want while it is still available and pay the money
you will be glad you got exactly what you want. If you don't think the GTO is a good value then you should consider other less expensive choices. I paid $29,600 for my '05, got exaclty what I wanted and have seen much better deals by others since I bought mine but I do not loose sleep over it. The GTO ,in my opinion, is the best value out there 400hp, six speed etc..
Good luck with your decision, just my 2cents.:cheers


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

If I test drove a silver w/ red leather, I'd probably have bought it on the spot.


----------



## rockstr3 (Aug 24, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> I love the red leather. I'd settle for black or silver w/ red leather. It's MUCH sweeter than the plain gray leather. Can dealers still "trade" with other dealers to pull in the color combo I want?


technically they could, but they probably wouldnt want to. if you have a car like the gto that is old and has been on your lot forever, you would want to get rid of it, not just replace it with another one. if they do a dealer trade, they will still have an 06 gto on their lot....which doesnt really solve their problem. The reason they are going to give you a good deal is to get that car off the lot so they can replace it with new inventory.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

palmettosunshine said:


> $27,500 out the door, on the coast of South Carolina.



I am not even getting anything close to a price like that here in Tennessee.
I am not going to pay the penalty to get a year old car so I don't know if
I will get one or not. I haven't got any real favorable prices off the net.

Roy


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

28,000 with rebates is the number i keep hearing....looks like as low as it goes.


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

when I began internet shopping, I wanted silver/black and thought the redhot interior was just gawdy. but I grew to admire the redhot combo interior. the GTO is a sports car after all. 

like most of you, I was sold on the GTO after my test drive - had to have it. sure. price was an issue, and the 0% GMAC financing promotion had just ended. dad gum. 

when I bought my goat, a dealer trade got me the silver/red car I wanted for 30K. I know. I know. I paid too much. I could have had a car with black leather off the lot for 27-28K. blah, blah, blah. 

after lil better than 2 months ownership, I have ceased worrying about the purchase price. this freaking awesome car is mine!

simply put, my advice is this - use the net or word of mouth or this forum or ls2.com to find a dealer with the car you want, and offer what you're willing to pay. if the dealer meets your price, go get your car. you won't regret it!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

:agree


----------

